# Raw food lead to aggression?



## MartinCarson (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey I have a 3 month pup and have been reading a lot of information on dog foods, and am very interested in a RAW diet. My girlfriend said that her neighbor fed her dog raw meat and the dog became aggressive whenever he smelled blood, and degenerated into an aggressive dog. 
Personally i think it was likely a problem with the owner, but she is still hesitant about using a RAW diet (in fact she is dead set against it). Can anyone tell me if they have experienced anything similar or where I might find a resource (study, reputable article) to contradict such claims and attempt to sway her opinion.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

HECK NO. I have been feeding raw since 1984 and all my house since 1991.. A balenced dog is a balanced dog- physically and mentally.. I can give the best in a balenced diet, but if proper training and stimulation, love etc is not there you have an unbalenced dog..


----------



## SharonD (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey there, I work at a holistic dog/cat food store where we sell Raw diets. I really think you have nothing to worry about as far as the agression problems. I would be hesitant about making your own raw food, that takes a lot of work and must be done VERY carefully. Try Nature's Variety Raw (which should be cycled with dry and wet food) or Primal. Primal is my favorite, they have great ingredients (all natural and organic) and you don't have to cycle it unless you want to. I supplement my dog with it, and I know many customers (particularly those with dogs that tend to have very bad food allergies) that just love it. I have never heard anyone claiming it made their dog aggressive.
Remember, just be very careful about feeding raw; defrost pieces in fridge overnight, and leave out for dog to eat no longer than 30 mins. throw away anything that isn't eaten in that time otherwise you risk bacteria problems. if you are careful and are willing to spend the money, Raw is a great option.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it ok to feed raw, homecooked and kibble? My aim is for varity. dog food in a bag or can is just plain ole boring.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, that's all a myth. If a dog is already food agressive, it won't help, but it won't just bring on aggression.



digits mama said:


> Is it ok to feed raw, homecooked and kibble? My aim is for varity. dog food in a bag or can is just plain ole boring.


I'd say yes, it's ok, but don't feed it mixed together. I don't feed raw everyday, but when I do, I always feed kibble in the morning, and the raw at night. I've seen too many people have problems from mixing it together, I just won't personally risk it.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

I have been feeding my two dogs a raw diet for about 2 months now and have had no problem. My oldest, Cowboy, has been dog aggressive since I brought him home from a rescue over 6 years ago. If anything, I am noticing him wanting to play with my 6mo puppy now, which is phenomenal IMO. When I decided to get another dog I started working with him on his dog aggression, but it took time and patience on my part to get him to accept Blondie, a Saint Bernard mix puppy who I did not bring home until several months of training with Cowboy. Now he will play with her, and is even initiating the play sessions. Blondie is a social butterfly when we go to her training class, so much so that I can't really work with her at the training session because she's all about playing with the other dogs. We do our "real" training at home where she can concentrate. She has as of yet not met a dog (or child) she did not like, knock on wood. Oh, and she's terrified of cats, I mean really, truly freaked out by them, lol. So, the raw diet has not turned them into blood-thirsty maniacs.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh i feel like the link queen today lol

It is a myth, sure wolves and other wild animals who eat raw meat appear to be "bloodthirsty" but they arent. They are hungry. 
When you smell for example, pizza... do you not feel like taking a bite? well if your dog smells a raw steak they too want a bite. Not that they will head out in search of blood.
As long as your dog is properly trained and socialized raw feeding is not going to make your dog attack.
http://rawfed.com/myths/bloodthirsty.html

Actually if you search through that site thouroughly it will help you to better understand raw feeding.
http://www.rawfed.com

Here is a list of links for raw feeding.
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/4362-thinking-about-feeding-raw.html#post30330


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Raw feeding DOES NOT lead to food aggressiveness, 100% myth!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Oh i feel like the link queen today lol


I noticed that about you today.  A very good link queen...


----------



## QuietStorm (Jun 16, 2007)

Lightwingcreations said:


> I have been feeding my two dogs a raw diet for about 2 months now and have had no problem. ...... So, the raw diet has not turned them into blood-thirsty maniacs.


I am SOOO relieved to hear this . . . a bloodthirsty blondie would be scary!!!! lol

...katie

btw - WHY were you up at 3 am


----------

